# LOC OutdooZ Stiffy Sling & Mat-LOC2 bracket @ ASA this weekend



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Another picture

Ask for one at your local Mathews Dealer!!


----------



## hisjr (Jun 27, 2012)

I saw these on eBay but it has a different mount. What's the difference in the mount? Is there a website to see the different colors?


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Our web site will be up the first week in September to see all of our color options 

Tell your local Mathews dealer you want to see a Mat-LOC!:wink:


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

I want a lost camo stiffy


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

trophytaker75 said:


> I want a lost camo stiffy


They are on the way


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

This I'm interested in... Sub'n to see more color options.


----------



## bowdrawn (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep it caught my attention and tried googling it and could not find much other than on the Lost Camo web site. Sure would like to see it in Lost Camo.


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Samples in Lost Camo are coming in by the middle of next week for our evaluation
As soon as they arrive, we will get them posted

I will have more options for colors (red,blue,green) by the weekend

Let me know of any other colors that would like to see


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Here are some of the samples of the other colors that we just received

What do you think


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Any red annodized? I bought one of your slings off ebay already but no mount since I have a metal bling sling bracket. I would consider a red annodized bracket if you offered one though?


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

The bottom left are red

My are totaly different than the mount you list


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

ballistic bob said:


> The bottom left are red
> 
> My are totaly different than the mount you list


They look brown? Is it the camera? Guess I'll have to wait to see if the sling will fit in the mount then.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine came in the mail today and I like it a lot. The mount I have fits it fine and I like the black better anyway. Had to cut almost 2" of excess off and melted the ends with a lighter.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Waiting to get a look at these let us know when the site is up.


----------



## BayouRunner (Aug 21, 2011)

I would really like one of these slings. Any online dealers?


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## MF - Lost in DC (Feb 11, 2013)

*Brilliant Design*

Just picked one of these up at my local Matthews in Lost Camo. Has the screw ends that allow instant adjustability and love it. The ease adjustability for gloves etc is fantastic and takes a moment. The inset design is great so it doesn't torque on the bow since i have a quick release for my stabilizer. Brilliant new product I must say- and.. no, I have nothing to do with the company. Very happy my dealer pointed it out to me. I'd recommend this any day.


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

I just stumbled on this thread/product in search of a new bow sling and these things look great. Does anyone have any more insight on them?


----------

